# special vitamin for twin pregnancy?



## darkNlovely

hello ladies,

I was wondering if any of you took special vitamins because you were or are carrying twins? right now I just take 1 materna prenatal vitamin per day, should i be taking 2 or is there anothe better one for twins? also did any of you take any additional suppliments? 

thank you


----------



## Anna1982

no i ont take any now and only took the normal ones up till 12 weeks


----------



## BeckyD

My midwife advised me to carry on taking pregnacare throughout, although I've been getting a bit slack at taking them lately. Only same dose as for single pregnancy though.


----------



## Eager_Fairy

Me too, only taking one but taking them throughout pregnancy. I'm also taking pregnacare - the one with the Omega 3 capsual x


----------



## Emma M

I too have been advised to continue to take a single dose of pregnacare tablets (With Omega 3 supplement too) throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## Hannah C

I just took folic acid in my 1st and 2nd trimesters, and iron now in my 3rd tri (I was developing anaemia). 

It really depends on whether you eat a healthy, balanced diet. If you do, an antenatal supplement ought to be plenty. Keep a eye on your iron levels at the end of your second Tri - the babies draw from your stores to stock their livers in the 3rd tri, so you might become anaemic (that's what happened to me).


----------



## mamato2more

Ok..Ready??? Here we go..I am huge into vitamins when I am preggo..When I was researching all the stuff that can happen with twin pregnancies, I also researched how to ward certain things off..Like, the bag breaking too soon..What makes a strong bag of waters?? Vitamin C and zinc..Now, if you eat meat at all, you will get enough zinc, but c? I took extra..and it's water soluble, so you cant really take too much. You will just pee out what you dont use. But, you dont need to take a ton of it. 
I used Rainbow Lights during most of my pregnacies for a prenatal vitamin, but for some reason, they made me so ill with the babies, so I had to find another..Dont remember what it was, but not off the wall great...I ate really, really well, and my hubby helped insure this...Hope this helps!


----------

